# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  1000. viestiketju lähestyy...

## Tuomas Kyheröinen

Kukahan mahtaa tuhannennen viestiketjun kirjoittaa? Tämä on numero 991.

----------


## Tuomas Kyheröinen

Nyt niitä on tasan tuhat! Kuka kirjoitti tuhannennen ja minne?

----------


## killerpop

Liekö tässä yhteydessä kovinkaan oleellista, kenelle moinen kyseenalainen kunnia kuuluu. Pääasia, että keskustelu pysyy asiallisena ja palsta on virkeä.

Numerot on vaan numeroita, paitsi jos ne on bussien kyljissä  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Numerot on vaan numeroita, paitsi jos ne on bussien kyljissä


...Tai valmistekilvissä!  :Wink:

----------

